# Found Pigeon Fledgling



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys well yesterday evening I was at the park when I saw something moving. I walked up and found out that it was a pigeon Fledgling. I knew that the parents would still take care of it even if it was on the ground. The only problem was that their were small kids, dogs, and a couple cats everywhere. I had to pick him/her up or leave it there to die.

I think it is around the 20 day mark. So i dont know if it is feeding on its own. It is quite a good flyer to. What do I do next. I would really like to be able to release it and put food out so it could come back whenever it liked. How do i feed and give it water without it flying away???? help!!!

I live it Ft. Worth, Texas


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks more like a Dove to me. Most likely, the bird hasn't learned how to eat on it's own and so you are going to need to hand feed it if it is going to survive. 

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. I f it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the birds crop empties until you know it is eating on it's own. You will feed less if it's a Dove.
The crop is located right below the throat and when it has food in it it fill up like a little balloon and with peas and corn it will fill squishy.
This is a good method to get the baby accustomed to eating whole food and a natural way to get it to graduate into eating seed. They usually learn how to pick up the corn and peas on their own within a couple of feedings.
__________________


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks ill try! how do i get him to drink water??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can try putting a cup of water...room temperature...in front of the bird and play with the water with your fingers. The bird may drink. If not...gently tip the birds beak forward into the water...just the tip of the beak and the bird may drink. Remember that you are a stranger to the bird and he/she isn't used to you yet and the bird is likely very frightened.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

he grabed the corn out of my hand in the front of the beak. and pushed it down and swallowed it himself. is that okay


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is fabulous!


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

he wont get it in his lungs?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Not if you just put the tip of the beak in the water. When he understands, you will see him drink...it will be very obvious. He was hungry and ate, maybe he'll drink right away too.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

i mean the corn since i cant push it back. he grabs it lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I get it...that's good.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

im guessing you think im telling you twice..sorry

i mean since he grabs it without me putting all the way back in his throat, will he choke on the corn???

sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i am sooooo loving reading this thread! it's so sweet! hahahaaa! i'm sorry! but it takes me right back to day one with trooper!!! the whole 'what do i do now????'  thing! 

it's a GREAT thing if the little guy was like ' holy crap! CORN! gimme that!' and wolfed it down! he's hungry as all get out, and knows how to get food in him! makes life way more easy for you, lemme tell ya!

doves drink like pigeons do, they use their beak like a straw, so you have to make sure there's enough depth to the water, so they can get it. [think like if there's only a puddle of pop in the bottom of a cup and you're trying to get it with a straw - not gonna work!] 

maybe a dixie cup with the top third of it hacked off would be good. just be prepared for the wee hungry one to tip it over. and over....

i can't wait to read the rest of the installments. keep posting!!!!! and more pictures!!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Niloc5 said:


> im guessing you think im telling you twice..sorry
> 
> i mean since he grabs it without me putting all the way back in his throat, will he choke on the corn???
> 
> sorry for the misunderstanding


I understood. That's good. Have you tried putting some pieces on a little dish to see if he will eat them? Wouldn't that be grand?!


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Havent tried the dish yet. Its only his second day...

I had to swish my had in the water for 15 min while he ran his beak up and down on the outside trying to mimick me, but he finally got it-so cute!

Ill post more pics soon!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You have yourself a STAR!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Well done, Niloc5, you're a natural!
All the best for both of you, and please keep us posted -- can't wait for the next instalment!


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks teresa! I will


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Growing so fast!*

Hey everyone! heres- some pics after eating and drinking


still have to hand feed him but has started to peck at the corn on the table


----------

